# 1999 Altima Heating Cooling System Diagram



## largeshow (Dec 7, 2004)

Does anyone know where I could get a heating/cooling system diagram for a '99 Altima for free? I need to change the thermostat and don't want to buy the book for this one job.


----------



## otakuspeed (Mar 15, 2004)

Here u go Altima FSM LC.pdf This is from the U13. Im pretty sure its the same. not 100% though.


----------

